# How can OS X 10.3.9 users view Flash on websites?...



## donwarnersaklad (Aug 9, 2009)

How can OS X 10.3.9 users view Flash on websites?...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Download Flash player?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

That Flash Player link provides for Firefox, Safari & Opera. For other browsers there is a link nearish the top of the page ...


----------



## Thundercat16 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the flash player that comes with Mac OS X 10.2.8 is Adobe Flash Player 9.0.0 and it works fine for me. I don't think anything over that flash player runs properly on this version of Mac OS X.


----------

